# Amtrak Companion Coupons Expiration



## diesteldorf (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if these coupons that allow you to bring a guest for free can be redeemed for travel after the expiration date of the coupon? If the coupon expires 2/28, can you use it for a reservation after that date and pick the tickets up and surrender the coupon before the expiration date?


----------



## Cascadia (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one in front of me here that was given to me this week, for the Cascades, it says book before May 21, 2009, valid for travel Sept 2, 08 to May 21, 2009.

So I imagine yours is the same? Book it and start travel before the expiration date?


----------



## SharonLPK (Feb 15, 2009)

Wish I could answer your question, but have one that maybe can also be answered by someone knowledgeable in all of this 

I know that about the one batch of companion vouchers expiring end of this month as mentioned by the OP, but remember that another batch was sent out later in 2008, blue in color I think... did these have the same expiration?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## diesteldorf (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually dug the coupon out and it clearly says that it is valid starting March 1, 2008 for travel between March 1, 2008 and February 28, 2009 so it will expire in 2 weeks. Luckily, I gave it to one of the ticket agents that I know and explained the situation. I asked him if he knew anyone that was planning a long trip within 2 weeks and he said he knew a couple was going to Whitefish, MT. I donated the coupon gladly and it should save someone a chunk of change.


----------

